
Mozilla SSL Configuration Generator - ingve
https://ssl-config.mozilla.org/
======
CaliforniaKarl
This is what used to be located at [http://mozilla.github.io/server-side-
tls/ssl-config-generato...](http://mozilla.github.io/server-side-tls/ssl-
config-generator/)

But it also looks like it has been extended a bit, adding more servers.

Regardless, it's still awesome! Thanks very much Mozilla!!

------
MrRadar
This is based on the recently-discussed[1] (and recently-updated) guidelines
from the Mozilla wiki[2].

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20311834](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=20311834)

[2]
[https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/Server_Side_TLS](https://wiki.mozilla.org/Security/Server_Side_TLS)

~~~
johnjonesyc
Good ways to test your site :

[http://internet.nl](http://internet.nl)

[https://observatory.mozilla.org](https://observatory.mozilla.org)

------
baby
Don't know if this can be useful to anyone, but I had started summarizing
things about TLS here:
[https://thecryptobible.co/protocols/tls.html](https://thecryptobible.co/protocols/tls.html)

------
teekert
This is great! Every Ubuntu LTS I reinstall Nextcloud (on Nginx, php7 and
Mysql, that snap is just not doing it for me, I never found how to import my
current install). And every 2 years I wonder what to do. I even used the same
config for 4 years but of course the world is changing fast. Thanx Mozilla!

------
jandeboevrie
There is also: [https://cipherli.st/](https://cipherli.st/)

------
johnjonesyc
Hey mozilla please secure your websites :

your own advice : [https://observatory.mozilla.org/analyze/ssl-
config.mozilla.o...](https://observatory.mozilla.org/analyze/ssl-
config.mozilla.org)

Modern advice from a Government related website: [http://internet.nl/site/ssl-
config.mozilla.org/557182/](http://internet.nl/site/ssl-
config.mozilla.org/557182/)

(maybe dont host security related advice like this on github)

I look forward to you updating to your own standards...

~~~
vbernat
Not an excuse, but this site is hosted on GitHub.

